# Conversion of a credenza to accomodate at 60 inch TV



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

We recently bought a 60 inch HD TV. We had an older credenza that wouldn't accomodate any TV larger than 36 inches or so.

I cut the top half off of the old credenza's center portion; made a new top/base that held the new TV.

I then built a "bridge" out of matching mahogony crown moulding.

We had to salvage the backing of the cut-off top unit to make up a backing board for the new center section.

To fill in the open areas, I created fake speaker boxes on either side of the center piece.

All in all, I have about $250.00 in it. Most of that in the high priced mahongny crown; boards and plywood.

I'm happy and my wife is happy. That makes it a good project. A new one, ....not out of mahogoney but some mystery wood, was $2,500.00

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Still have to drag wires; move a TV outlet (anybody here do that stuff?); and re-connect DVD; Sound system etc. no big deal....

Shouldn't take long, except the TV outlet has to be dragged in/over the attic and we have raised ceilings and lots of insulation up there. My 73 yr old body doesn't like that job anymore. Rich


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job. 

You could always store electronics or something in the fake speaker sections. Even install speakers


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice installation and wood working skills. Those beveled edge corners
always gave me a fit. Yes, I know how much Mahogany was two years ago, and now it is probably even higher.
When I was building all my grandfather clocks from scratch, I had to make all my crown moldings for the tops and make all those beveled cuts. I probably built approx 12 of those clocks. Some clocks were Pine, Mahogany and a few were from black Walnut. Now Walnut will make sparks like you have never seen before when ripping. A friend of mine lived out on Trinity bay and his parents four bedroom house closets were all lined with 1" thick black Walnut. They had to tear it down because of hurricane damage. He said if I would build him a clock, I could have all the rest of that black Walnut lumber, and it was a lot. 
Good fishin to ya ol folks.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice remodel on the credenza.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Rich.


----------

